# C3D X800GTO ATITool Temp Question



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2007)

Using ATITool ver 26 on an Connect 3D X800 GTO: 

Question is *what *does the bottom temp mean (#2 in red), and *where *is the sensor located on the card?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2007)

Bump - anyone?


----------



## Grings (Jan 31, 2007)

looks like that ones gpu (unless atitool has laid them out differently for that card (mines an x1800xl)

edit: oop's that box is in the way, it says 37 there


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2007)

I *think* the top one for me is the GPU, and looking at yours, I suspect the bottom one is PCB or voltage regulator, how do you get to that view you're showing?

ATITool wishlist - tooltips on those sensor readings.


----------



## Grings (Jan 31, 2007)

that other bit's systool (also by w1zzard)


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2007)

Grings said:


> that other bit's systool (also by w1zzard)



Should have known - thx


----------

